# Friars Walk Shopping Centre/Mecca Bingo, Reading Feb '11



## mookster (Feb 27, 2011)

Visited with TBM, Landie Man and Zotez.

"Closed in 2004 due the arrival of the Oracle shopping centre, Friars Walk was a shopping mall/walkway which used to link Friars Street to Station Street in Reading"

Seems odd that the only occupants found for this prime piece of retail space are Airsoft guys and pigeons. The Airsoft guys are properly decent people and despite the whole ethos of this website it is probably best to go through them if you want to visit as the exterior is even more impenetrable than ever, there are no such 'tours' given you are left to freely wander the place and go pretty much anywhere so it's no different to any other explore just has nice toilets, tea and coffee available and lots of Airsoft guns hanging around!

Sorry about the poor lighting of some shots, which was due to a collective torch fail (only one decent torch between the 4 of us plus a couple of tiny ones!)





































































Then we found what we'd been looking for...shoes off, in we went and we all acted like we were 7 again.





































Loved these sinks too





Mecca Bingo in next post...


----------



## mookster (Feb 27, 2011)

We only had a limited time in Mecca Bingo, but it was pretty dark inside so a bit poo for photos really especially with our mega torch failures.





































Cheers for looking, more pics of both here http://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157626148921762


----------



## Curious Dragon (Feb 27, 2011)

First off the torch failure may not have so bad as I quite like the effect it has had on some of your photos, it adds to the atmosphere.

Secondly.... OMG I would have been right there in the childrens play area with you. I believe that 50% of heaven is a giant ball pool!!


----------



## night crawler (Feb 27, 2011)

Ah I wondered where my lad went airsofting, did not want to time expose som of the photo's then. I remember the bingo hall as Toprank Ballroom and worse still I remember them building the place and useing the bus station under it.


----------



## scribble (Feb 27, 2011)

I love the pipe organ. The play equipment looks very clean and new. What a waste!


----------



## dobbo79 (Feb 27, 2011)

Curious Dragon said:


> First off the torch failure may not have so bad as I quite like the effect it has had on some of your photos, it adds to the atmosphere.
> 
> Secondly.... OMG I would have been right there in the childrens play area with you. I believe that 50% of heaven is a giant ball pool!!



I was just about to write exactly the same thing - the torch failure adds to the eeriness of the place - i personally think it does the pics justice
And Secondly id be joining Curious Dragon and you all in there too - might need to take a tub of vaseline and a crow bar to get me down then twisty slide though 

Great Pics


----------



## King Al (Feb 27, 2011)

Fantastic find Mook! the fun house bit looks great, I wana go I wana go


----------



## DigitalNoise (Feb 27, 2011)

Great stuff Mook, Ive been meaning to get into this place for years but never get round to it. Western Tower needs to be done too!


----------



## klempner69 (Feb 27, 2011)

Great stuff Mooky,but I reckon it still looks better than Swindon shops now!!


----------



## Zotez (Feb 27, 2011)

Thought i'd share a few of my pics, was a great day!


----------

